# kernel, pacchetto binario

## Tigerwalk

Salve a tutti!

Vi chiedo, è possibile compilare un kernel su una macchina "veloce" e sfruttarne così il tempo di compilazione, ottimizzando però il kernel per una macchina vetusta e creare un pacchetto binario da installare appunto sul macinino?

E' una cosa che faccio correntemente con la Slackware ma non so se ciò è fattibile con Gentoo!

Grazie.

----------

## ago

bah...credo si possa...innanzitutto puoi farlo in modo "grezzo" copiando l'immagine e i relativi moduli nella sezione /lib/modules/

oppure come suggerisce make help *make help wrote:*   

> Kernel packaging:
> 
> rpm-pkg         - Build both source and binary RPM kernel packages
> 
> binrpm-pkg    - Build only the binary kernel package
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

no, il binario puoi farlo, ma dell'albero dei sorgenti con  

```
quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y =sys-kernel/qualcos-sources-versione
```

Prova a vedere se ti riporta anche i binari e l'immagine compilata dietro, ma genkernel anche disattivando le apposite opzioni per il clean dovrebbe comunque sovrascrivere la configurazione (con quella in /etc/kernels che non viene inclusa nel pacchetto) ed il cambio di data comporta ricompilazione.

Fai qualche prova in tal senso (io mi sento pigro) copiando anche quanto in /etc/kernels.

Se non usi genkernel dovesti essere a posto, forse.

Per il resto ti basta fare un tar di quanto in /boot e /lib/modules

Prova e fai sapere cosa ne cavi fuori.

ps: Orazio citalo meglio, senza parentesi inutili, grazie...  :Wink: 

pps: troppi terroni in questo thread...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ago

analizzando meglio la situazione, personalmente, quando mi sono trovato in situazioni analoghe ho preferito lasciare a compilare di notte, piuttosto che perdere tempo a creare binari su altre macchine

----------

## oRDeX

Io sinceramente ho fatto crosscompilazione del kernel semplicemente installando la toolchain necessaria (per la macchina "guest") e giostrando le variabili ARCH e CROSSCOMPILE dentro il Makefile del kernel ho risolto tutto.

E` una procedura nota per fare crosscompilazione del kernel e si trova tanta doc su google

----------

## Tigerwalk

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, appena avrò tempo e voglia proverò! Un particolare ringraziamento al quasi con(terrone)o djinnZ   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

Una soluzione poco elegante è quella di copiare un altro kernel e i moduli relativi.

Per una macchina datata ho fatto il boot con un cd di sysrescuecd e ho copiato spudoratamente.

Nessuna compilazione e nessun sorgente "ingombrante".

----------

## djinnZ

In che senso "quasi" connazionale? Bada che ci metto molto poco a farti visita e traslarti tra "i più".

Quest'onta sarà lavata nel sangue...

Mi ricordo che una volta c'era un tool gentoo (di cui non ricordo il nome, sono ancora in emergenza) per creare pacchetti binari a partire da installer eseguibili o simili, forse con quello.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

potresti sempre provare questo : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443007-highlight-portatile+felice.html

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> potresti sempre provare questo : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443007-highlight-portatile+felice.html

 

Molto interessante, grazie!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Molto interessante, grazie!

   :Wink:  denada, certe buone idee sopravvivono all'incedere del tempo e putacaso credo anche io lo metterò alla prova molto presto  :Smile: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Al volo io copiai il kernel della live oppure se hai creato Gentoo tramite un'altra distro, metti il suo coi moduli, poi con genkernel te lo produci di notte mentre dormi.

Se si guarda debian ti lascia  la configurazione del kernel nella /boot, mi sembra fedora nel kernel il suon *.conf, quindi volendo puoi provare a compilare i kenrenl partendo dalle configurazioni di altre distro, non è elegante, ma almenoti booti e poi vedi di conseguenza

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> Al volo io copiai il kernel della live oppure se hai creato Gentoo tramite un'altra distro, metti il suo coi moduli, poi con genkernel te lo produci di notte mentre dormi.
> 
> Se si guarda debian ti lascia  la configurazione del kernel nella /boot, mi sembra fedora nel kernel il suon *.conf, quindi volendo puoi provare a compilare i kenrenl partendo dalle configurazioni di altre distro, non è elegante, ma almenoti booti e poi vedi di conseguenza

 

Probabilmente hai letto con poca attenzione, il problema non è la compilazione del kernel bensì, la creazione di un pacchetto binario del kernel compilato e la sua installazione (non compilazione) su un'altra macchina!

----------

## djinnZ

dimenticavo che diversi ebuild vogliono che il kernel sia configurato anche se non completamente compilato perchè guardano nel .config

----------

## bi-andrea

OK un'altra cosa, ho preso un fischio per un fiasco...

nel *.config perchè con genkernel se impostato con menuconfig puoi vedere la configurazione, tutto quà ne più ne meno.

Quì allora si parla di un cross-compiling giusto?

----------

